# 50D for $800? Yay or nay



## Jewny (Jun 2, 2012)

My friend is offering up his 50D with a 50mm f1.8 and a 17-50mm f2.8-4.5 for $800. For my first DSLR would this be a good deal, or should I buy something else (if so, what)?

Any responses would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jewny (Jun 3, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 3, 2012)

What are the lens specifics? Canon 50 1.8? Am not aware of a "17-50mm f2.8-4.5"

You can buy a 50D Body for about $350.
If you are referring to the Canon EF 50 mm F/1.8 II, it can be purchased new for slightly over $100.


----------



## Jewny (Jun 3, 2012)

Um, I don't know. so if I shouldn't get this what camera would you suggest?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 3, 2012)

Without more info on the "17-50mm f2.8-4.5" lens, I wouldnt really want to provide advice as far as if it is a good deal or not.
However, if it were me, and all the info I had was what you provided, I would say that $800 is too much, IMHO.


----------



## Jewny (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok, then what camera should I be buying for around that price?


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

quickly looking on ebay, $350 seems optimistic, and closer to $450-600 more common. From the specifications, though, the 50D looks pretty compelling. I think sticking to a 50D and spending another $300 on a lens might be a good option.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 3, 2012)

Thats a difficult question to answer. There are many cameras that can be purchased in that price range, both new and used.
You can buy a new Canon EOS Rebel T2i with an 18-55mm kit lens for $649.
You could offer the seller of the 50D less money and see if they will take it.
Check Amazon for used DSLR's.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

I would very much not recommend a new, entry level DSLR over a slightly older midrange model. The 50D has a pentaprism, as opposed to a pentamirror. This will be a significant drawback once the honeymoon phase ends.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 3, 2012)

Canon 50D Body on ebay for $489.
Several 50D bundles on ebay for under $800
But I agree with unpopular, there is no good anser to your question, but there are plenty ways you can get into a decent entry level dslr for $800.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 3, 2012)

unpopular said:


> quickly looking on ebay, $350 seems optimistic, and closer to $450-600 more common. From the specifications, though, the 50D looks pretty compelling. I think sticking to a 50D and spending another $300 on a lens might be a good option.


I somewhat agree, hence the "search for used" option.
The moral of my point was that there are many ways the OP can go and be a better deal that the one asked about.


----------



## Jewny (Jun 3, 2012)

I have also been looking at the T3i, would that one be good for starting out?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 3, 2012)

They are certainly entry level. But there a a lot of people on this forum that have them. Maybe someone will give you their reponse. I have never used one so cant give an honest answer.


----------



## Jewny (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok, I'll just wait for a response from one of them


----------



## jrizal (Jun 3, 2012)

Jewny said:


> I have also been looking at the T3i, would that one be good for starting out?


Arguably best entry level dslr from Canon. It is on sale at Costco for $880 plus tax. It includes the usual 18-55mm kit lens plus 55-250mm telephoto and bag. Add a 50 mm prime later on if you have the budget and you're good. AFAIK, it has the same sensor as the T2i, 50D and 60D and possibly the 7D.


----------



## jrizal (Jun 3, 2012)

Jewny said:


> Ok, then what camera should I be buying for around that price?


D60 body only is $899. Dunno if Target still sells it. But Target recently put the T2i for $499. But IMO the T3i deal from Costco is the best one so far.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

^^ but with a plastic body and pentamirror with 0.85x magnification. If the 50d has the same chip, all you're really paying for is newness.


----------



## Jewny (Jun 3, 2012)

WOW! that seems like a really good price then! The only problem I could see with that is the telephoto lens, as I would probably never use it!
what's the difference between a pentamirror and a pentaprism?


----------



## jrizal (Jun 3, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ^^ but with a plastic body and pentamirror with 0.85x magnification. If the 50d has the same chip, all you're really paying for is newness.



Major gripe is the plastic body (polycarbonate) for the 60D against magnesium alloy for the 50D AFAIK.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

Unless anyone has any specific, eperience-based reasons, I really think the 50D has the best cost/performance ratio here - at least that is how it looks from a distance.


----------



## jrizal (Jun 3, 2012)

Jewny said:


> WOW! that seems like a really good price then! The only problem I could see with that is the telephoto lens, as I would probably never use it!
> what's the difference between a pentamirror and a pentaprism?



Noticed you are from Canada so prices I quoted may not apply. But a telephoto lens can be handy especially if you go on vacation. 

BTW, noticed that Best Buy Canada has a good deal on the T3i. Canon T3i DSLR w/ EF 50mm f1.8 II & EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS Lens, SanDisk 32GB SDHC & Roots Bag : DSLR Packages - Best Buy Canada This if you exclude the prime lens is almost the same deal as Costco USA. The T2i deal on Costco Canada isn't so good IMO. Costco - Canon® EOS Rebel T2i 18 MP Digital SLR Camera Bundle With the bundle from Best Buy Canada, you'll have the trinity of lenses - kit, zoom, and prime. IMO, it's worth shelling out some dollars now compared to the immediate savings. Also, once you have those lenses you'll use them. If not, there's always eBay.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

Jewny said:


> what's the difference between a pentamirror and a pentaprism?



Sorry. I didn't see this. A pentaprism will be significantly brighter than the pentamirror. It might seem like a little thing now, but once you get over the initial excitement of owning your first DSLR, you'll start wishing that you had a better viewfinder. This especially so if you've had previous experience with a film SLR.

BTW - the current exchange rate between USD and CAD are fairly similar. A $500 USD 50D will cost $520 CAD


----------



## jrizal (Jun 3, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Unless anyone has any specific, eperience-based reasons, I really think the 50D has the best cost/performance ratio here - at least that is how it looks from a distance.



My cousin has a 50D and I've used it at times. Body against body and for taking pictures, the 50D wins hands down.  But the T2i has other features such as video and LiveView. The brand new price of a 50D is still steep and so is a used one IMO. If the 60D only has a metal body and uses a pentamirror and not a pentaprism I believe. But these is the reason why a brand new 60D is cheaper than the 50D. Canon really cut some corners here.


----------



## Jewny (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok so most of you guys are suggesting the 50D, now the question is: is the 50D with the 2 lenses I mentioned earlier worth the $800 price tag? If not what should I do?


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

There was a time when all cameras were made of metal!

Under the black paint of this one was brass alloy






When I used this camera, I fantasized that I could just beat anyone with it who tried to mug me for it. I'm looking at my a350 plastic fantastic and am pretty sure that wouldn't work out so well.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

The 50mm lens goes for about $60-120 USD on ebay. The other lens is relatively fast, but might also be complete junk, like a Tamron from 1996 or something. Still, it should be worth something, and wide zooms aren't usually cheap, especially at f/2.8, even if the aperture isn't fixed. The canon people don't seem to be familiar with this lens, so who knows.

If the zoom lens were a $200 lens, and the body a $500 and the 50mm around $100, it's prob a decent, but not spectacular buy.

I think you'd be better off getting a 50D and spending the remainder on a better known lens.


----------



## Jewny (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok I see what you're saying. I will ask him and find out exactly what the lenses are.


----------



## jrizal (Jun 3, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Jewny said:
> 
> 
> > what's the difference between a pentamirror and a pentaprism?
> ...



Pentaprism AFAIK is a solid piece of glass instead of multi-pieces used in pentamirrors which makes the latter cheaper. As mentioned by unpopular, pentaprisms are brighter.


----------



## jrizal (Jun 3, 2012)

Jewny said:


> Ok so most of you guys are suggesting the 50D, now the question is: is the 50D with the 2 lenses I mentioned earlier worth the $800 price tag? If not what should I do?



Check condition of body and shutter count if you are really interested in the D50. The added lenses should be a bonus. None of the models mentioned are really bad though - T2i, T3i, 50D, 60D. This coming from a Nikon guy who has friends and relatives having all these cameras.  Probably the argument here is about value or cash outlay. A solid but used model such as the 50D against new models such as the T2i/T3i. Do check out the price of a used 50D body only in Canada and see if there is a substantial price difference too.


----------



## jrizal (Jun 3, 2012)

Jewny said:


> Ok I see what you're saying. I will ask him and find out exactly what the lenses are.



Is the second lens a Sigma? Not sure if Canon has one a 17-50mm lens. BTW, Sigma is a cheaper than Tamron.

Checkout the link below and see if the second lens is either a Sigma or a Tamron.

http://darwinwiggett.wordpress.com/2011/05/09/sigma-17-50mm-f2-8-vs-canon-17-55mm-f2-8-and-tamron-17-50mm-f2-8/


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, pentaprisms are solid glass prisms with often times mirrored faces. As with all prisms, they transfer more light than simple mirrors do.

When I got my a350, I wished I had considered the viewfinder more. While both the 550D and 600D have much better viewfinders than the a350, having a good viewfinder makes a big difference.


----------



## jrizal (Jun 3, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Jewny said:
> 
> 
> > BTW - the current exchange rate between USD and CAD are fairly similar.
> ...


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh god. Here comes the healthcare debate...


----------



## Jewny (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok, I found out that the second lens is the sigma one, so what price would I be looking at?


----------



## jrizal (Jun 3, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Oh god. Here comes the healthcare debate...



Lighten up. It was not to create a debate. It was just light banter.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok

The buy it now prices for the 50D are actually around $600-650. This lens sells for around $100, likewise the 50.

In my opinion, this is a fair deal, especially considering the exchange rate. You might do better on ebay auctions, but then you'll have to deal with auctions. I'll let someone else recommend the lens since I've never used it.

Quite honestly, If I were in your position, I'd just get it. It's the right price and a good body with a couple lenses to get you started. Even if the zoom turns out to be junk, you can always upgrade later. Unless you want video or someone else has a reason not to, I'd go with it this.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

jrizal said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Oh god. Here comes the healthcare debate...
> ...



lol. you're new, aren't you.


----------



## jrizal (Jun 3, 2012)

Jewny said:


> Ok, I found out that the second lens is the sigma one, so what price would I be looking at?



Can't really be sure since I don't know the exact model. But Sigmas run about from US$400 - $600. Given this I'm inclined that it may be a good deal assuming the body is also good. Perhaps someone can also confirm this.


----------



## jrizal (Jun 3, 2012)

unpopular said:


> jrizal said:
> 
> 
> > lol. you're new, aren't you.
> ...


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

jrizal said:


> Jewny said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I found out that the second lens is the sigma one, so what price would I be looking at?
> ...



I have no idea what this lens is actually. The lens I thought it was is 18-50, but this one is listed to be 17-50 2.8-4.5. If it were teh 17-50 2.8 (non-variable aperture), it's be a $600 lens/new, making this the deal of the century.

I'm guessing it's this one:

Amazon.com: Sigma 18-50mm f/2.8-4.5 SLD Aspherical DC Optical Stabilized (OS) Lens with Hyper Sonic Motor (HSM) for Pentax Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo

??

Whatever it is, it's got to be worth at least a hundred bucks.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

wait. that second lens is a Macro 50/1.8???? What tha??????? If that's the case, then this is the deal of the century.


----------



## Jewny (Jun 3, 2012)

OK, so I should take this deal as soon as I get the money?!


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

Well. i don't think it's a macro lens, not at f/1.8, and I doubt that it's the 17-50 2.8 either. But from what I can tell, and bear in mind, I'm not a Canon user, I think it looks like a decent deal to me.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 3, 2012)

The Canon 50mm F1.8 sells new for about $100 NEW and is 100% plastic (besides the lens). Some say it has a nice bokeh BUT, it is a cheap plastice lens.


----------



## Jewny (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, god you guys have such conficting points of views...


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

lol. if the lens is new for $100 then they'll sell used for about $50, but it's very typical to see the 50D sell for $650 as well.

When hugh says it's a cheap plastic lens, he means the housing and mount is plastic, not the elements. In other words, just don't drop it lens-first, otherwise you might need to get a new $50 50/1.8.

I think you're splitting hairs at this point. You might be able to find a good deal with some looking around, but prob not a significantly better deal. My only other advise would be to buy the lens and body separate.


----------



## jrizal (Jun 3, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> The Canon 50mm F1.8 sells new for about $100 NEW and is 100% plastic (besides the lens). Some say it has a nice bokeh BUT, it is a cheap plastice lens.



I have used that lens with my cousin's 50D. And though it may be plastic, it is a pretty decent lens for it's price range. It is cheap on price but not necessarily in performance in its class. (Let's not use the 50mm f/1.4 USM nor the f/1.2 L USM - no comparison at all - used this also from my other cousin who's a pro). All said, it is a good inexpensive prime lens.


----------



## jrizal (Jun 3, 2012)

Jewny said:


> OK, so I should take this deal as soon as I get the money?!



It would be good if we can get the exact models of the lenses. The 50mm I am guessing is the f/1.8 and the Sigma the DC model which sells for US$400. But it is also possible that it may be the Sigma 18-50mm which goes for $200. So we are guessing about the model and value of the second lens. Without that we cannot really ascertain that it's a good deal or a fair deal. Besides, it's nice to know exactly what you are buying.


----------



## JonathanNYC (Jun 6, 2012)

i think that for $800.00 you really aren't getting a "steal" you can easily get a good bargain on here, POTN or FredMiranda if you do your homework. asking "what kind of camera should I get" will get you nowhere here. learn from the forum and see what is out there.

what are you shooting? action? stills? video? 

do you need to make enlargments? do you need something with a high MP count or can you do fine with low?

what kind of things are you shooting? flowers? people? faces? weddings? cars? moving cars? sports? 


all these questions lead to different setups and combinations. 

there is no "Magic Bullet" camera and lens and it also depends how much you want to dive in. I went in thinking oh, i only need a camera with a decent lens... I just bought a new lens, then another, then another... its addictive but you need to know what you want to do first. good luck!


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

I think 50D is one of the best cameras canon has released in the recent years.  I mean for the price, it was so good, they had to nerf it down so hard and branch it into a plastic 60D and metal 7D.  I'd argue that 7D is really what 60D should have been if it followed its original heritage, and considering 7D is one of the best cameras Canon has made, that puts 50D really high up.  

If I didn't care about video recording, I would probably use 50D instead of any "t*i" camera even though the later models will probably have better iso performance.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 6, 2012)

High ISO always is going to look like garbage, it's what "high ISO" means that changes, and I practice changes more slowly than it appears.


----------



## belial (Jun 6, 2012)

sovietdoc said:
			
		

> I think 50D is one of the best cameras canon has released in the recent years.  I mean for the price, it was so good, they had to nerf it down so hard and branch it into a plastic 60D and metal 7D.  I'd argue that 7D is really what 60D should have been if it followed its original heritage, and considering 7D is one of the best cameras Canon has made, that puts 50D really high up.
> 
> If I didn't care about video recording, I would probably use 50D instead of any "t*i" camera even though the later models will probably have better iso performance.



50d can actually do video with magic lantern. Just something to consider


----------



## daarksun (Jun 27, 2012)

The 50 is indeed plastic and it's not to be taken for granted.  The image quality from that cheap lens is better than from the 1.4 lines that's four times a much.  Sigma lenses are great as well. The Sigma 18-50 runs about $200 from amazon, B&H or Adorama. So you're basically paying full price for the two lenses and $500 for the 50D.  You're not getting a great deal but paying for what the value is.   If you friend wants to sell it offer $650 to $700 for the bundle.  

The 50D is an awesome camera that was replaced by the 7D. Then the 50 upgraded to the 60D.  Iso limits are better on the T3 or T4. But the 50D is a better build. Has a good focus system and some other great features over the Rebel models.  You won't go wrong no matter what you get.  If you think you might enjoy shooting more action stuff then the 50D is the way to go with the better AF system. If you want video then a Rebel or 60D is the right direction.  

Good luck!!!


----------



## rballard1076 (Jun 28, 2012)

Just going to say I love my T3i.  I bought mine new, and it came with the typical kit lenses, and the 50mm 1.8.  I love the IQ it can get, especially for the price.  And the video it records isn't half bad either.


----------



## PhotoBrody (Jul 1, 2012)

Some of what I'm saying may have already been said- didn't read everyone's answer on here but I started on a t2i when they first came out and now have a 50D looking to snag a mkii or a 7d - haven't decided yet. It all really depends what you're going for. If you are only photography I'd say a 50D over the rebel series. Or even the 60D depending your budget. My 50D has a 17-40 f4L on it - a decent  piece of glass. If you want to be able to do video then the 50 won't work for you. But it's a great camera, high speed shutter, fast focusing and lots of focus points - I think the 60 might have more, not sure on that. But just remember, the camera will not make you an outstanding photographer, that comes from you - and your editing skills


----------



## PhotoBrody (Jul 1, 2012)

- add on to my post.. The build and feel of any D series is way better than the Rebels. Rebels are for shooting your family at Disney World, D series you can do that, but also shoot something pro  Ok I'm done.. Haha


----------



## daarksun (Jul 4, 2012)

there is some software you can get that will allow the 50D to record video.


----------



## PhotoBrody (Jul 4, 2012)

daarksun said:
			
		

> there is some software you can get that will allow the 50D to record video.



Haha yes there is, it's sort of like "jailbreaking" it. It's not recommended and not really perfected. There is risk of screwing it up, you're better off not doing it and just getting a cam that can shoot video.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 4, 2012)

^^ as far as I understood it, this isn't true at all. You put the software on a memory card and if you take the memory card out then the software no longer has any effect. Can you cite any reference that it can cause permanent damage? 

I kind of doubt it, you're not writing anything to firmware, only instructing the camera at boot time to unlock features already present.

However, that said, while I think that this is fine and dandy to play with as a curiosity, if you really want video you should probably get one with the feature supported for no other reason than it might be more reliable, better integrated and better documented.


----------



## PhotoBrody (Jul 5, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> ^^ as far as I understood it, this isn't true at all. You put the software on a memory card and if you take the memory card out then the software no longer has any effect. Can you cite any reference that it can cause permanent damage?
> 
> I kind of doubt it, you're not writing anything to firmware, only instructing the camera at boot time to unlock features already present.
> 
> However, that said, while I think that this is fine and dandy to play with as a curiosity, if you really want video you should probably get one with the feature supported for no other reason than it might be more reliable, better integrated and better documented.



That's not what I read, I read it changes your firmware. I have no clue where I saw it, just came up on it one day.. But either way - like I and you said, the OP should just get a cam that can do video if that is something he needs.


----------

